# Lookng at moving to Italy



## Jaimelle (Jul 19, 2013)

Any suggestions as to what we need to do to be able to retire in Italy from Australia????

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Do you or your spouse have any EU status?

Assuming not, Italy offers elective residence visas. Check the Web site of your local Italian consulate for details. In Australia there are Italian consulates in Sydney, Melbourne, Canberra (where the embassy is), Brisbane, Adelaide, and Perth.

For the ER visa you will need to demonstrate sufficient legal income-generating wealth and/or pension income that does not require working. (An ER visa does not permit employment or work in Italy, although doing something like managing your portfolio or Australian business by phone or Internet is generally OK.) Sufficient is reportedly at least €30,000 per person per annum, although consulates have discretion to require more. You must have intent to settle in Italy for at least one year and demonstrate such (e.g. evidence of a provisional rental agreement or home you own in Italy, details on your home sale in Australia if applicable). You may need to provide evidence of medical insurance valid in Italy of a certain minimum quality. As with any visa application you'll also need to provide your Australian passports (not soon expiring) and proof of residence within the consulate's jurisdiction (e.g. a utility bill mailed to your current home). You'll also need to pay a nonrefundable visa application fee a certain way.

That's the generalized description of the documentation you'll probably need, but do check your consulate's Web site for details.

In bocca al lupo.


----------

